# Chrome tab goes black



## mdg (May 2, 2015)

Recently updated Chrome (42.0.2311.135 (64 bit)) and now some pages with a lot of activity go black. Multiple reloads helps sometimes.  Was not happening before the updates.

Running 10.0 STABLE on an amd64.

Any ideas?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 2, 2015)

I'm on version 40 and I've noticed it for a while there, too. Chromium/Chrome is a huge, complicated program and I've noticed the maintainers frequently struggle with it. I'm assuming this is one of the issues they've had with it for a while though I haven't taken the time to file a bug or look if one is already posted.


----------

